# Saw Mill for Iron Island RR



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I had some time this past week end and started work on a new saw mill for the railroad. I got my inspiration from a Walther's saw mill in HO scale (Walther's Mountain Lumber Co. www.[b]walthers[/b].com/exec/productinfo/933-3058 ) I'm no logger, but it looked like it would be a good fit for my new 'Bailey Lumber Company' mill. I had some building supplies lying around, so its been a cheap (free) project, so far. The main core is plywood. It's painted on the inside and sheathed in corroplast. I "acquired" the corroplast when a local appliance/furniture store was going out of business- I hope this isn't a bad omen for the mill! Anyways, heres a few shots of the progress so far...





































More to come.......
-Kevin.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Kevin 
Looking Good, I really like you design. Looking forward to watching the progress. 
Dennis


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Great project! Looking forward to more pictures. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello 
That does look like a nice design a real "train type" building. Just a note. I have used plywood on my buildings and you really need to seal the pieces and especially the edges from moisture with glue or paint or something like that as you probably know. 
Plywood isn't bad but the luan for the roof might not be a good idea and maybe I can save you a headache. 
I built a covered bridge with plywood planked with mahogany and used luan for the roof that was stained and painted and after maybe 20 months the luan roof lost its plies one by one. They literally peeled off with the wet and wind. The rest of the bridge is still very solid and now has a new roof. I had other smaller structures where I used hardiboard similar to pegboard material and this has held up well so far. I was surprised considering it is a pressed and glued material but seal the edges up and support it well and it will last for years just be sure to wear a mask when cutting it, lots of dust. 
It would be sad to see your fine building start losing its roof after a year. Just my 2 cents. 
Otherwise keep us posted on the build. 
Todd


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Todd- Thanks for the heads up on the luan. I'm actually just using it as an underlayment. I'm going to use corrugated metal (soda can through a paper crimper) for the actual roofing. Hopefully this will keep the luan from seeing any weather. All of the materials I've got are free from the scrap pile so if it doesn't work, I'll only lose the time. I'm going to seal the edges with paint as a moisture barrier and the building will ultimately sit on a foundation to keep it off the ground. I'll keep you posted......... -Kevin.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Kevin, or anyone else that has an opinon. I've used corroplast on one building about a year ago and I have trouble getting paint to stick to it. So, what does everyone else do to get it to stick?
Thanks, Bob

ps, love the building. Looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great. I have used cheap plywood under soda cans with great sucess. I wrap the edge of the plywood with non-corrugated cans. 
I have aheared cans with Liquid nails or silicone sealant. Most have been out for 10 years. See link in my signature line


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Bob- I got some paint on the building, yesterday. I primed it with some rattle can grey primer and then rattle can brown. It seemed to work OK. After I painted it, the building looked to pretty for an industrial building. My railroad is set in mid-century and I figured this building would have seen 50 plus years of soot and grime. So, I dirtied it up a bit. The lighting in my shop sometimes makes things look funky, but outside in natural daylight it looks pretty good. Heres a couple shots of the front and loading dock side of the building.......
















More to come.....
-Kevin.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Kevin, Looks great.
I guess I should have said, I have trouble getting paint to stay sticking to it. After being out for a couple of months the paint was coming off. I repainted and after being out all winter about a third of the paint is gone again. 

You did inspire me. I went to a local plastics supplier and tried to buy some Coroplast. They had a $50 minimum. I wasn't willing to invest that much at this time. One of the guys was walking out with me and asked what I wanted it for. After telling him he gave me enough small pieces (about 1.5'x4') that I needed help carrying it all. I think I have enough now to build more buildings than I have room for. Most of what he gave me was black, so it should be less of a problem with showing if the paint does come off from it in the future.
Bob


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations, a fine work. 
looking forward to see evoloution of your project. 
Regards, 

Xavier


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

very cool. the corroplast has those corrugation things on them 

I think after elections next year I'll get a bunch of those signs; I think they are made of corroplast 

Dave


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, I had some more time on my hands, so I started making windows for the mill. Here's what I got so far.....

















Stay tuned...........
-Kevin.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great!! I like the corroplast effect; don't need to add corrogated aluminum. Is that plastic panel moulding you are using for trim? That is what I have used, but 1/8" is hard to come by. You may also do that to the edge of the plywood roof prior to the corrugated aluminum. Can't beat hardware cloth for windows. I glue real glass behind.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Bob, I think if you hit the surface of the corroplast with son fine grit sand paper before painting it would give the paint something to bite on.


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

Kevin, 
How did you get all those vertical lines in the walls?


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Richard- It is plastic panel moulding. I bought it at Home Depot- About 2 bucks for an 8 foot length. It had third partition which I sliced off with a razor knife. That way I ended up with a 90 degree corner. I have a lot of scrap plexiglass, so I did my windows out of that. I didn't want to show the inside of the building, so I "frosted" the plexiglass using a finish sander and some 150 grit paper. It allows the building to be lit, but you cannot see any detail (or in my case- lack of detail) inside. 

Lloyd- Corroplast material comes with the vertical lines already scribed in. The material is basically made like corrugated cardboard, except that it is made of plastic. You can get it for free during election times or whenever a store is closing. The signs that they stick in the lawns are usually made of it. 

-Kevin.


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

Kevin, 
I don't get out much... 
Lloyd


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Nutz-n-Bolts on 21 May 2011 02:15 PM 
Bob, I think if you hit the surface of the corroplast with son fine grit sand paper before painting it would give the paint something to bite on. 

Thanks Randy, I'll try that next time. I'm working on a building now so I can see how it works soon.
Bob


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

I think this structure have a very good concept and realisation too. 
So, that is a outdoor building, what do you have in mind use to cover the roof? 
Several years ago, I was made building a 1:20,5 Twin loco shed for an outdoor layout, 
and I was make the roof with 4 layers of differents materials. 
First one, wood cover with a coat of epoxid glue. Then a lay of plastic, from any bag. 
More epoxid, and tiles mades with wood. Painted and for finish, a coat of flat marine varnish. After 6 years outdoors, inside still dry. 
Congratulations for that fine work. 

Xavier


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Xavier- I plan to make a corrugated metal roof for the mill. I'll use aluminum, cut from soda/beer cans and run through a paper crimper. I'll probably "rust" it up a bit with paint to weather it a bit. Right now, I'm a few cans short. (I'll need to drink more!!!) By the time I have enough cans I'll either have a nice roof or I'll be an alcoholic!!! LOL!!! 

-Kevin.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Your building is looking good. I recently built a coal processing plant and used hardware clothe on the windows like you did. They give the building a real industrial look. 
Get drinking I'm looking forward to seeing the roof. 
Todd


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, it's been a few weeks since I've gotten anything done on the mill. The weather finally got a bit dryer here in the North East, and I've spent most of my free time working on things that should have been done earlier in the season (Mother Nature can be a so cruel). I did find a few moments this past weekend to make some doors for the place. Not much progress, but progress none the less. Check it out..........

























In other news- I think I may have also drank myself a new roof as well!!! More details coming soon..............

-Kevin.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the vertical lines that the plastic gives you. Looks great.

Maybe if you find companies that use this stuff you might go Dumpster diving for scraps.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Roof day is finally here!!! I needed so many aluminum cans, that I should have gotten an RWI- Roofing While Intoxicated (I wonder if there is a support group for that- Hi, I'm Kevin.... and I'm a roof-a-holic.......). I've also finished the upper level windows..........



















Still need to add some detail work, but at least its starting to look like something!!! 
The beatings will continue............ 

-Kevin.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great!!! Your shop is way to neat to be a "roof-a-holic". What did you glue it on with? Did you cover the exposed edge of the plywood?


----------



## Heavy_56 (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks great Kevin how did you get the corrugated metal look on aluminum can blanks?
c


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Richard- Thanks. I used Loktite PL 375 Construction adhesive to glue the roof on. I used the same adhesive to glue the corroplast to the plywood substructure on the rest of the building. I wasn't 100% sure that the adhesive would work with the corroplast, so I called Loktite. They assured me it would be fine. I guess I'll find out when I put the building outside for a while. I did seal all the plywood edges with exterior primer and paint. I also overhung all of the roof panels to further protect the edges. 

Heavy 56- I used a Fiskars paper crimper (Michaels, Hobby Lobby, etc..) to get the corrugated effect. Take a beer or soda pop can, cut it to size (I use scissors and a paper cutter), and run it through the crimper. If you're making a lot of panels, like the saw mill roof, you can use a vise to keep the crimper trigger squeezed. Just be careful not to squeeze the vise jaws too tightly. 

-Kevin.


----------



## Heavy_56 (Dec 27, 2007)

NICE! I have been thinking about how to get this effect on a round house roof I am planning to build. How thick do you think a material do you think the crimper can take?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very Nice Sawmill....I really like the roof and the weathered look you gave to the siding. 

Chris


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Heavy 56- I'm not really sure what gauge of metal you could put through the crimper. It crimps soda cans easily and I've heard of people using aluminum pans like the cheapy ones you get from the dollar store. The crimping rollers are made of heavy plastic, but it was designed for paper so I'm not sure what else it can handle. The crimper is only a few bucks and with a coupon it's even less. You could do some experimenting and see what happens. 



Chris- Thanks! 



-Kevin.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice building.

Are you going to do any interior details?

John


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

John- Thanks for the kind words. I'm not planning any interior details for the mill. It will be placed too far from the edge of the layout for people to see the inside. I did add some exterior details to the building, recently (I should probably post them!!). I added lights, dust collector, and a foundation/ loading dock. I'm currently working on a log conveyor as well. I'll post some pictures when the conveyor in done. I've also been working on a few other buildings that will go with the mill in the same "Bailey Lumber Company" complex. Maybe I'll post a 'group' shot when they're all done. 

-Kevin.


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

Looks great. Keep those pictures coming, giving me lots of ideas!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## southernsandy (Feb 2, 2011)

Great building and the corrugated roof is excellent! Well done.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments, guys. I'm just finishing up some details on the mill (finally!). I'll post some final pictures soon. 

-Kevin.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, it seems like eternity, but I finally got around to finishing most of the mill. There are still a few items to get done (stairs, ramps, etc.), but its done enough to get it outside (and off of the work bench!!). In the process of finishing the mill, I also finished another building for the mill area. It is a made from a couple of Colorado Model Structures buildings that I bashed together. Here's a few action shots.......

































-Kevin.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Kevin
Looks great, where did you get the dust cyclone? I like how you incorporated the base for a dock, A gib crane would look good to transfer the logs from the unloading ramp to the chain conveyor.
Your building looks great, you have really done a great job on the roof. A building you can be proud of. Is this left out or do you take in out of the elements.
Dennis


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, Nice work! 

Chas


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Dennis- Thanks!! I made the dust cyclone from some scrap cut-offs and a copper plumbing 90 I had lying around the shop (I never throw anything out!!). Right after I made it, I purchased a used lathe from a neighbor- that would have made things a bit easier. I made the duct work out of a plastic hanger that I stoled from my wife's closet. It seemed to have the right dimensions and I hope she doesn't miss it! A jib crane sounds like a great idea. I have a bunch of details to add and I think that will be one of them. I plan on taking the building in during the winter months. The snow can be a bit brutal here in Buffalo sometimes. 

Chas- Thanks!!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

AWESOME! thanks for the heads up on your project! I stole some Obama signs from one of my renters yards a few years back to use for this..........hhhhhmmmmm must have burnt them and danced happily around the fire?


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great! Thanks for posting the pictures. 

best, 
TJ


----------

